# problème avec texshop



## yassinmo (15 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,
j'ai installé le dernier texshop et compagnie et là je suis entrain de rédiger un article le journal donne un modèle latex seulement quand je décommente l'instruction \usepackage{agu-ps} et je compile j'ai l'erreur suivante que je n'arrive pas à résoudre
! I can't find file `com'
Pouvez vous m'aider merci


----------



## yassinmo (15 Septembre 2010)

aussi pouvez vous me dire ou puis-je trouver les fichier .tfm sur mon mac et comment introduire des fonts merci bien


----------



## Fingah (29 Octobre 2010)

ah ca sent la geologie ...

faudrait voir ton source latex ...

pour regarder les fichiers de la distrib latex tape dans le terminal
open /usr/local/texlive

je suppose que tu as installé texlive ... sinon je te le conseille


----------

